# Sexually Frustrated?



## ShinyStar (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi everybody,
Im a very interesting guy and have been with my girlfriend for 1 year now.
Everything with her is great, we are extremely honest, have great great communication skills and love each other so much!
Sexually since the beginning has been a lot of effort for me.
Not because my gf doesn't have a sex drive(actually the opposite) but the fact is that she is now 22 and still vergin and Im the first guy she ever did anything with.
Trough one year, I slowly achieved a lot sexually: she went from doing nothing to letting me give her orgasms touching her clit.
Now comes the problem. Even if she pleases me any time i want, she has the terror of being fingered. She's just so afraid of anything going inside her vagina.
It was fine for a while also because I love her so much, but it's getting so frustrated just to not be able to even get close to it. She is trying to work that out but it is so slow.
And I think now im getting seriously sexually frustrated. Before this situation(even with past GFs) i never had fantasies. Now I start having the craziest fantasies, like other people doing stuff with my girlfriend  or playing sexual games with a group of friends and my gf...and I have an impulse to watch porn and masturbate rather than let my gf do it. I am very scared because I don't understand if Im frustrated or sick in the head. Im starting thinkin that these fantasies that I have are symptoms of my frustration. I don't know....im scared because i love her so much but I feel im losing touch with her.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I am sure your day dreams are nothing more than testosterone fuelled frustration.

You have to realise that the whole of her comes as a package. If you can't handle being sexually frustrated, she may not be Mrs. Right.

Do not marry her unless she sorts out her fear of sex, or you will probably find you are having a sexless honeymoon.

Incidentally, I know this sounds harsh, but if you leave her over her frigidity, she will be highly motivated to sort it out. She is not bothering too fast because she sees you as quite happy to put up with it.

I don't think you should beg. If you can't take it, state your case, and if she is not interested in getting help - you can leave.

Also, read this: http://www.marriagesatsang.com/articles/sexless_marriage.html


----------



## stoomey74 (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with Mark , She has issues that need to be resolved or you are in for a sexless marriage. Get things straighten out before taking the leap!


----------

